# 2x GTX 970 per SLI



## EdwardBlack (13. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir möglicherweise 2 GTX  970 kaufen und per SLI verbinden.
Momentan habe ich nur eine GTX 970 eingebaut und habe bei GTA V momentan etwa 60 FPS (fast alles auf max). Was passiert wenn ich mir eine weitere GTX 970 einbaue und diese per SLI verbinde, wird die Framerate dadurch verdoppelt?
Und wie ist es mit dem Grafikspeicher, steht mir dann die doppelte Speichermenge zur Verfügung (nur um sicher zu gehen...) ?
Was haltet ihr von meinen Vorhaben, ich habe oft gehört das man Mikroruckler haben wird, weil bspw. von 60 Frames 50 in 200 ms berechnet werden, und die restlichen 10 Frames 800 ms benötigen. Bitte teilt mir eure Erfahrungen mit.

Danke für eure Antworten!


----------

